

Happy 91st Birthday, Ray Bradbury - 16BitTons
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ray_Bradbury

======
16BitTons
"I spent three days a week for 10 years educating myself in the public
library, and it's better than college. People should educate themselves - you
can get a complete education for no money. At the end of 10 years, I had read
every book in the library and I'd written a thousand stories." -Ray Bradbury

"There are worse crimes than burning books. One of them is not reading them."
-Ray Bradbury

